# Puppy contracts?



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

When buying a puppy and paying a deposit, its often a good idea for a contract to be made between the breeder and the buyer I think? 
The breeder has asked about a contract either way, and I am thinking it would be a good idea also. It is a breeder from a different country to me and it would be an import.

However, I do not know how to write the contract and what would be needed to put on it, and I am worried about this. 
What would the contract need to have on it? Any examples of contracts?

I'm sorry if this seems like a silly and poorly put together question, I've never had to do something like this before, any help or words of wisdom would be appreciated!


----------



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

Actually its probably miscommunication on my part, so never mind


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I think in the world of contracts, Prince said it best. "Contracts are not built upon trust." 

Unfortunately, they are at times necessary.


----------



## Chloe Bibby (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah, I am still getting a contract, I just misunderstood the part about writing the contract.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had contracts with both my Border terriers but I knew and trusted the breeder well.

It basically said that I could change the registration papers to just my name when I put any title on the dogs.

I did but never bothered to change the registrations. Again, I knew and trusted the breeder well.


----------

